# Eyes not open?



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

Its been 3 weeks since my rat had her litter, and they have yet to open their eyes ... could there be a problem? I was informed that at 2 weeks they should have their eyes open


----------



## Shar (Feb 26, 2007)

What day (date) were they born? It is easy to think back and say "Oh, it's about this long" when it really is a shorter amount of time. Most babies open their eyes by 2 weeks, but some have their own timetable.


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

they were born on the 23rd, i checked that all ready before I posted. but if you say 3 weeks, ill see hopefuly with in the next few days


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

As from my experience, the babies open their eyes at two weeks.

How do the closed eyes look like? Swollen?

If they are not, you can try to open them carefully and gently (but don't use force if they don't give in). Maybe they just stick together. Are they encrusted?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Babies open their eyes typically at 12-16 days. My runt girl was a day or so behind, but 21 days? Thats not right. How do they look?


----------

